# Invites for this year - Done!



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Your invitation looks great and it fits perfectly with your theme. Great job!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> Your invitation looks great and it fits perfectly with your theme. Great job!


I just hope nobody thinks its a real ransom note lol!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks great. That ransom note generator is awesome.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The invite looks great, Scry. I especially like the part about coming in disguise.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

That looks great! This sounds like it's going to be a fun party!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Great job on the invites! looks real to me...lol


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

thank you all....
btw: feel free to use it (just paint over black the spot where I put Address) and add your address


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I like that idea. I am surpise at myself, your idea is bit scary. WOW


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!

That looks fabulous, Scry, great idea!!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Fantastic idea Scry! I've never seen anything like it. It could be great for any type of party.
I also love the idea for the stalker room. I think I'll have to go comment on that post as well so I can stay updated on your progress!


----------

